# Fabricated Bowl Lathe



## hughie

Some time ago I fabricated a small bowl lathe, mainly to swing a Longworth chuck and as a second back up lathe.

Specs:-
Bed 500mm long out of 100x50mm parallel channel.
Headstock 125x125x5 RHS
Bearing FC206 sq housings with 30mm ID bearings for long life
Banjo pedestal 75x75x5 RHS with 12mm x 100mm dia end plates machined parallel after welding
Banjo 50x12 flat bar 300mm in length
1.5hp motor,1440rpm
Max dia bowl around 700mm.
Chuck is a SuperNova2 with stepped jaws

The grey area at the base and to the front of the lathe. Is for a aux. bed [200mm long, 100x50 channel ] for cleaning up the back of the bowl. Secured by 4 m8 bolts and two locating dowels.

Many of the parts, were cannibalised from an old bench drill ie step pulleys,motor switch,lever lock and cam lock levers

Its been previously posted in the gallery area. But I thought I should post the specs etc, to separate it from the current project of the a bigger sliding bed model.


----------



## john lucas

Glad you posted that. It's a nice looking machine.


----------



## littlebuddha

:thumbsup: I concure, very nice job Hughie, im sure i can make room:yes: LB


----------



## Bill Bolen

Way to go Hughie! I make a lot of my own tools but never something as nice as this. Hope you have a great time turn'in...Bill...


----------



## Graphiti

Nice, one question though... how'd you build the lock lever mechs? I like the cleen look.


----------



## hughie

> Nice, one question though... how'd you build the lock lever mechs? I like the cleen look


Here you go, off centre turning. The cam has 2.5mm of throw, the pics are from the bigger lathe but the method is the same.


----------



## justacloserwalk

*Very cleverly made hughie!*

Thats one awesome looking tool sir. You are to be commended and your friendship coveted. Thanks for posting.:smile::smile:
Justa.


----------



## hobbler

littlebuddha said:


> :thumbsup: I concure, very nice job Hughie, im sure i can make room:yes: LB


LB unless your moving to AU then your to far away:yes:

:laughing: on the other hand I am just 5 mins away 

I'll let you now how it goes


----------

